# help on trustee transfer



## rossport (Mar 15, 2013)

Can you help me with info on trust---- My dad had a bank trust for a piece of property, He died and my name is listed as substitute trustee. I have his death cert. birth cert,both apostilled my passport, and traslated for both of his cert. What do i do with it now and how much does it cost. Its in Ensenada.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

A bank in the area is holding the trust so talk to them. May or may not require a lawyer after that. It's called a fideicomiso


----------

